# 457 Visa Nomination Timeline



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi There,

Just wanted to clarify few things on the 457 Visa Nomination timeline. 
My employer told me that they have applied for my 457 visa nomination on 14/02/2011. Till date I haven't got any TRN. Normally how long would it take to get the TRN? Is there a mechanism by which I can track the nomination status?

Any help is much appreciated.

Many Thanks,
Judes


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Judes:

Did you submit your application at the same time that your employer submitted their form to get approval for you? If yes then I think by now you should have a TRN. If however your employer has applied but you haven't submitted your 457 application yet then your employer is awaiting a letter which you submit with your 457.

Call Immi and ask what is happening in your application. 



judes said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just wanted to clarify few things on the 457 Visa Nomination timeline.
> My employer told me that they have applied for my 457 visa nomination on 14/02/2011. Till date I haven't got any TRN. Normally how long would it take to get the TRN? Is there a mechanism by which I can track the nomination status?
> ...


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi amaslam,
Thanks for the reply. I haven't submitted any application yet. This is my first time and so I didnt know that I had to submit one. Also my employer didn't tell me about any Application that I should submit at the moment. 

As you said, If i need to call the Immi dept about my application status, what details could I provide to search for my status? As I told, I dont have any transaction number with me.

Please excuse me if I am wrong somewhere as I am new to this forum.

Many thanks 
Judes



amaslam said:


> Hi Judes:
> 
> Did you submit your application at the same time that your employer submitted their form to get approval for you? If yes then I think by now you should have a TRN. If however your employer has applied but you haven't submitted your 457 application yet then your employer is awaiting a letter which you submit with your 457.
> 
> Call Immi and ask what is happening in your application.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are the requirements for a 457:
Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

If you haven't filled out forms and such then just the first part has been done:
Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

Immi won't know about you yet as you haven't applied yet. 

So what should be coming next is a 'letter' to your employer saying you have been approved or not. It is this letter that you apply with the rest of your 457 forms to make a complete application.

Its at that time that you get a TRN. If you are using a migration agent then send a query to that person to follow up as they are supposed to be doing the legwork.




judes said:


> Hi amaslam,
> Thanks for the reply. I haven't submitted any application yet. This is my first time and so I didnt know that I had to submit one. Also my employer didn't tell me about any Application that I should submit at the moment.
> 
> As you said, If i need to call the Immi dept about my application status, what details could I provide to search for my status? As I told, I dont have any transaction number with me.
> ...


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

Infact i gues if your ekmployer gets approval for you then he will also get some kind of Nomination Number.

When you file your application you will have to mention this nomination number in it.

I didnt get any letter from my employer, instead just a nomination number.

and thats i guess is more than sufficient.


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi amaslam,
Thanks for the info. So I would now wait for the letter from my employer for the rest of the processings to be done. 
And am not using any migration agent, so all the paperworks should be done by myself 

Many thanks 
Judes


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Yks,

Thanks for the info  . How long did it take for you to get the nomination number after your employer applied it for?In my case, its almost 2 weeks and no response yet.

Thanks
Judes



yks said:


> Infact i gues if your ekmployer gets approval for you then he will also get some kind of Nomination Number.
> 
> When you file your application you will have to mention this nomination number in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

judes said:


> Hi Yks,
> 
> Thanks for the info  . How long did it take for you to get the nomination number after your employer applied it for?In my case, its almost 2 weeks and no response yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Judes

I got my job offer on the 22/12/10 they where waiting for references, police checks etc and then they applied for my nomination on 02/02/11 it came back with a TRN on 10/02/11.

My employer where already registered with with them so thats why it might have been just a week. This was in melbourne as well. 

Hope that helps

Jodi


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*457 visa nomination timeline*

hi judes 

we are in same boat awaiting nomination confirmation from DIAC ( immigration) in my case even the employer sponsorship is awaiting approval . seems a long time as 2 weeks seem minimum for this. you can apply the 457 visa application once we have this TRN ( transaction reference number). 
meanwhile please keep your docs and supportings ready as mentioned on 457 application


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Jodi for the info .....Still waiting for my nomination number...



Jodi3009 said:


> Hi Judes
> 
> I got my job offer on the 22/12/10 they where waiting for references, police checks etc and then they applied for my nomination on 02/02/11 it came back with a TRN on 10/02/11.
> 
> ...


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Still waiting for my nomination number...and as u said ...getting all the supporting docs ready..



ozthedream said:


> hi judes
> 
> we are in same boat awaiting nomination confirmation from DIAC ( immigration) in my case even the employer sponsorship is awaiting approval . seems a long time as 2 weeks seem minimum for this. you can apply the 457 visa application once we have this TRN ( transaction reference number).
> meanwhile please keep your docs and supportings ready as mentioned on 457 application


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all,
Is there anyone who had to wait so long to get the nomination approved or to get the TRN number.For me the employer had applied for my nomination on 14/02/2011. Till date I haven't got any TRN.its almost more than 6 weeks now.My employer is saying that he will send it once he gets it. I donno if thers something wrong somewhere....

Any idea or is there something that i can search somewhere...


----------



## suganyasek (Apr 7, 2011)

hi judes

i don't understand something..usually TRN is issued the moment your application is filed. it is the reference number issued once your application is submitted. Just ask for TRN number of your SBS done by your employer and call up immigration folks on the same..

hope this helps

sugan


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Nomination approved on 6/4/2011


----------



## RDN (Apr 20, 2011)

judes said:


> Still waiting for my nomination number...and as u said ...getting all the supporting docs ready..


Hi Judes,

What the progress to ur application? My employer also logged the nomination last week. I have the TRN. I don't know, what to do now.


----------



## talajouy (May 25, 2011)

Hi

I am willing move to Australia regarding to a job offer from an Aussies company.
My employer has hired an immigration agent to apply for sponsorship and nomination and we already got the nomination approval on 29th of March.
An subclass 457 Visa application also logged for me at 7th of march.

I have done the medic test at 24th of march by immigration department request as well.

They asked me to get insurance and fill some extra forms and provide some other information after that and all has done at the time.

However so far there is no other news, its going to be three months since the application log date, is that normal to take such a long time?!!
I have the TRN and check it online every day, Nothing change, I am worry crash their server by so much checking.
Any Idea please?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hi - My MA has applied for my 457 with dependent and said he has filed nomination and lodged application. I also have the TRN number. Is it possible for me to track the status of my case online. I tried VEVO with the right details but it does not provide the information.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello - Is the TRN number the nomination number ? If not, how can I get that.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> Hello - Is the TRN number the nomination number ? If not, how can I get that.


TRN number is not the nomination number,ask your agent to intimate you about nomination number.


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

Hey, you can't check the status on immi of a nomination, this is your employers application so even importing the nomination TRN to your immi account will not work. 
Sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

